

PyPy 1.2 released - algorias
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2010/03/introducing-pypy-12-release.html

======
TrevorBurnham
Someone needs to tell them that an "unstable beta" should not be given a
version number above 1.0...

Still, this is pretty exciting news: A speedy, JIT Python compiler written in
Python. I look forward to seeing PyPy become the canonical Python compiler in
a couple of years.

~~~
Estragon
I wouldn't call it speedy:

    
    
      met% python -m timeit "sum(x**2 for x in xrange(10000))"
      1000 loops, best of 3: 1.14 msec per loop
      met% ./bin/pypy -m timeit "sum(x**2 for x in xrange(10000))"
      100 loops, best of 3: 5.18 msec per loop
    

Almost a five-fold slowdown, in my hands.

~~~
pgbovine
is ./bin/pypy the version of pypy that's been compiled or simply the pure-
python interpreted version (easy check is to view it in an editor)? if you're
running the interpreted version, then that makes sense that it's 5x slower.

~~~
enki
in either case he's not accounting for the time the JIT (if he were actually
using it) would need to warm up.

